# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Silverlight Webpart: Unsafe error

## Sharada

Hi All,

I followed the tutoiral on the forum and also made web.config entry but still facing the error saying "web part or web form control on this page cannot be displayed or imported .The type is not registered safe" Please help  :Frown: 

Thanks,
Sharada

----------


## MattP

Care to elaborate a little?  Link to tutorial?  Entry made to web.config?  

Using my crystal-ball I'm going to say you have a namespace issue.

----------


## DeanMc

I would second that but I need the c0d!

----------


## Sharada

Hi Matt and Dean,

Here the the link to the post i used to code http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?t=557072

i am using VS 2008 and when i right click and say deploy it does deploy the webpart but does not make any entry in the web.config file. 

I did the step manually and here is my entry

<SafeControl Assembly="SilverlightWebPart.VBNETExample.WebParts, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=be1dea4626f9783c" Namespace="SilverlightWebPart.VBNETExample.SilverlightControls" TypeName="SilverlightControlPanel" Safe="True" />

still no luck  :Frown: 

Thanks,
Sharada

----------

